# Neuer Dorschköder erfolgreich getestet!



## Schleuse (13. Juli 2011)

Von meinem Angelkumpel Jörg entwickelt und vor ein paar Tagen in Norwegen probiert...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8kUMXv47rM

Viel Spaß! :q


----------



## hennesgeissbock (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder erfolgreich getestet!*

Junge, Junge! Seid ihr "bekloppte Vögel" :q Dem Wauzi hats warscheinlich nicht so gepasst, dass ihm der Quietscher geklaut wurde.:q

Petri! Schön, das ihr mit Spass an die Sache rangeht!


----------



## Onkel Frank (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder erfolgreich getestet!*

Baaaaaaaa |bigeyes , wie geil iss das denn :q:q:q:q#6.


----------



## Lenger06 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder erfolgreich getestet!*

Na wenn das mal nicht die neue Sensation im Meeresgummibereich ist!!!:m Da kann sich der GJ und Konsorten aber mal warm anziehen!!:vik::q


----------



## Hamburgspook (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder erfolgreich getestet!*

Haha sehr geil, Tränen gelacht.


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder erfolgreich getestet!*

Geile sache, TOP ;-)


----------



## Rosi (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder erfolgreich getestet!*

Kannste mal sehen, Dorsche beißen auf alles was sich bewegt. Nicht nur auf Spezialfliegen oder rot/schwarz oder..... goil der Versuch!!!:m


----------



## Kistenmann (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder erfolgreich getestet!*

Schönes Ding ;-)


----------



## Brikz83 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder erfolgreich getestet!*

lasst euch das patentieren, dann noch ein Illex aufkleber oder ähnliches drauf und schon rollt der Rubel.

geiles Video :m


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder erfolgreich getestet!*

sauber !!! :m


----------

